# Every good reason why these exhibitions should be outlawed.



## Zaros

Without appearing too melodramtic; I feel as though a part of me has just died from the sheer crushing weight of despair whilst viewing the enclosed video.

(EXPLICIT FOOTAGE) I have neither wish nor intention to upset or offend anyone, but the contents are brutal and cruel.

Yet still they want to assert the idea upon us that it's all in the vein of human entertainment.

It certainly forces the question, 'What exactly are we?'

bull vs horse (you will not eat after this ) - YouTube


----------



## delca1

Any kind of blood sport involving animals is cruel. 
Poor horse, but also think of the bull - it has been so tormented, speared countless times, terrified and probably in agony that it will lash out at anything nearby Shame the innocent horse got it rather than the cowardly people in the ring.


----------



## Mese

Im crying .... Thats going to haunt me


----------



## Superash

Not even gonna watch it:nonod: why did u feel the need to post it on here ????:nono::nono: sick


----------



## noushka05

cant watch it but i can imagine!

we are monsters Zaros, practically everyday i see or hear something that makes me so ashamed to be human.




.


----------



## simplysardonic

I tried to watch it but saw what was going to happen so shut it down
No words for how I feel about people who get their 'kicks' from such brutality
:nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod::nonod:


----------



## Zaros

Superash said:


> Not even gonna watch it:nonod: why did u feel the need to post it on here ????:nono::nono: sick


I posted it because I believe folks need to be fully aware of the horrors often attached to such grotesque displays.

There's little to no sense at all in attempting condemn something just by word of mouth alone.

Sick; as in the individuals who partake in and organise such events I hope?



noushka05 said:


> cant watch it but i can imagine!
> 
> we are monsters Zaros, practically everyday i see or hear something that makes me so ashamed to be human.
> 
> .


Indeed we can be. 
But at least you, I and many others can try to make the difference in an all too often indifferent world.


----------



## AngelEyes92

I can't watch it. Is it fatal??


----------



## AngelEyes92

Oh I just watched it. 

I'm rapidly losing faith in humanity. How somebody could go along and PAY to watch such events is beyond me. It really is.

As for the organizers, they should be hung, drawn and quartered. And even that is more dignified than they deserve.


----------



## rose

Didnt look :nonod:


----------



## Mese

AngelEyes92 said:


> I can't watch it. Is it fatal??


description of vid below in white , drag mouse to read it

The bull gores the horse over and over until the horse loses its guts ... yes its brutal and one image I wish I could lose


----------



## RockRomantic

i don't know why i watched it :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:

possibly the most awful thing I've ever seen. That will stay in my mind for a long time. As for the organizers, absolute heartless scumbags.


----------



## Angie2011

BARBARIC!! SICK!! TWISTED!! [email protected]!!  shouldn't have watched it, but i had to 
I just kept on saying through my hands over my mouth "shoot the horse, shoot the horse" 

I'm just stunned


----------



## katie200

I couldn't each it but hate any cruelty to animal and it horrable that people would Wana watch it as a sport or enterment  so sick


----------



## dorrit

I didnt watch ..I can imagine .I wish this barbaric sort of blood lust was banned everywhere...

Whenever we hear of people being gored or trampled in these sorts of event we cheer for the bulls, at least getting a little revenge..


----------



## delca1

As well as blaming the organisers, blame the public - if nobody went to these events they would stop them taking place, its supply on demand really.


----------



## thedogsmother

Angie2011 said:


> BARBARIC!! SICK!! TWISTED!! [email protected]!!  shouldn't have watched it, but i had to
> I just kept on saying through my hands over my mouth "shoot the horse, shoot the horse"
> 
> I'm just stunned


I was saying the same, it was so terrified, I just wanted it out of pain. How can anyone call that sport, and we call ourselves civilised


----------



## sianrees1979

omg, i'm going to have nightmares tonight :cryin:


----------



## BexyBoo

im in shock watching that i really wish i had'nt. stupid me! 
I cant believe people pay to watch that stuff its sick :cryin: the poor animals that must of been so painful. i bet the horse was wishing they would shoot it too :nonod:


----------



## catz4m8z

OMG, that was just horrific! I was praying for someone to just shoot that poor horse and end its suffering.
I just dont understand how a person could get pleasure out of watching something so pointlessly cruel.


----------



## DoggieBag

That is shocking


----------



## claire & the gang

OMG why did I click:nonod:

Barbaric nothing else to say....apart from all the organisers should be locked in with the bulls


----------



## Sarah1983

Such a shame it was the horse that got it rather than one of the humans. How anyone can want to watch these things is something I don't understand, there's nothing at all entertaining about it


----------



## Paganman

Sarah1983 said:


> Such a shame it was the horse that got it rather than one of the humans. How anyone can want to watch these things is something I don't understand, there's nothing at all entertaining about it


Bullfighter Killed - YouTube

Bull Fighter getting Bull Horn through the Face - YouTube


----------



## jill3

There is no way I am going to watch it after reading all what you have said.
Where is this being done? UK? Spain?
I would have thought it would be illegal.
The only thing is to start a petition up on and write to the authorities.
Facebook gets lots of people involved and this proved a Happy ending for Misha and Tom the dolphins that were kept in horrific condtions in Turkey.

Also the ILPH world horse welfare and WSPA might want to know about this.
I can't start the petition because I don't know the full facts but I would gladly help to sign it and pass the petition around as I am sure many people on here would as well.


----------



## koolchick

Paganman said:


> Bullfighter Killed - YouTube
> 
> Bull Fighter getting Bull Horn through the Face - YouTube


Wish there was more things like these 2 happen it mite put more people off doing this evil thing. I have no sympathy at all for anyone injured or killed who does bull fighting they deserve anything and more that they get. The people choose to be there the poor bull and horses don't have any choice.


----------



## mezzer

Absolutely Sickening........this is why I will not holiday in Spain :nonod:


----------



## Goldstar

Absolutely horrific , I had to stop watching


----------



## Sandysmum

I can't watch anything like that, I wouldn't be able to get the image out of my head. Reading the comments was bad enough. I can't understand how any one can find that entertainment.Paying to watch animals being killed just for fun is sickening. Surely in the 21st centuary this form of so called entertainment should be against the law.


----------



## Angie2011

Sarah1983 said:


> Such a shame it was the horse that got it rather than one of the humans. How anyone can want to watch these things is something I don't understand, there's nothing at all entertaining about it


I totally agree with you, the poor Horse was the Innocent one hear! i don't think it was posted for entertaining purposes, more educational as to what really goes on under blankets of lies. It's heart breaking to think things like this go on  x


----------



## Zaros

If a fraction of the human race insists to nurture their grotesque interest and desire for blood sports, then I think it's about time society trained its Murderers, Rapists and Child Abusers/Murderers to be Gladiators. 

Just as they used to train men to be Gladiators during the Days of the Romans Empire. 

In turn this would serve two purposes; they would be able to pay their debt to society and in doing so satisfy the needs of the morbid and the blood thirsty.

They could hold tournaments once every month and who knows it may even become more popular than the big match on a Saturday afternoon?


----------



## LostGirl

I think things like this need to be shown and highlighted so normal people see what goes on with blood sports  

Honestly I think anyone who finds joy in killing or watching any animal be killed for "fun" are missing a screw loose


----------



## LisaZonda

I haven't watched it yet, my kids are sat next to me so I'll watch it later...I must admit I am a little nervous to though because judging by the comments it must be horrific 

I do think it is extremely important to post such things though, the only way to stop barbaric things such as this is by making as many people aware as possible..any form of abuse, neglect and cruelty, be it to animal or human, can only be tackled and hopefully ended when enough people stand up and shout about it.

Of course its not pleasant to see and some things can be very disturbing but ignoring something doesn't ever make it go away, in fact it makes it even worse because the bastards responsible for it know they can totally get away with it.


----------



## Steve8217

Sat here for five minutes needed the time to process it. 

Makes me wonder how they live with themselves afterwards :cursing: 

Human Beings supposedly have a highly developed brain but obviously not everbodys got there yet :frown2:


----------



## Zaros

Steve8217 said:


> Sat here for five minutes needed the time to process it.
> 
> Makes me wonder how they live with themselves afterwards :cursing:
> 
> *Human Beings supposedly have a highly developed brain but obviously not everbodys got there yet* :frown2:


Some people need to be able to spell evolution before they can become part of it. 
Whilst some of us are heavily involved in the process and contribute significantly to its progress, those who continue to have difficulty with understanding how it functions are left to struggle on their backs at the shallower end of the gene pool.


----------



## freckles

Looks like it might of been in Mexico..

awful, poor horse, I hope someone shot it very soon and put it out of its pain...


----------



## xxflair

:mad5:

Its disgusting what we put animals through!! The poor innocent bull was terrified and the only thing it could attack was that innocent horse brought in by people who believe its hilarious to see an animal suffer. They didn't even give a dam about the horse after he had been struck down the first time round and no one even intervened to get the horse out before the second attack took place. 
The bull was doing what it does naturally, protect itself from harm and the horse was the easiest and closest target. 

Being a human makes me sick. Im seriously sick of being a human knowing full well what other people do. When are we going to realise that animals deserve a whole lot more respect than what we give them? 
Their are a few of us who care for animals, who will protect them and give them the respect they deserve. But their are many who just don't give a dam. It is up to us to stand together and fight for the justice that all mammals deserve and this includes everything living under the same sun. 

I know cultures have their own ways of dealing with animals, and this I respect that because of religions, but malicious blood sports like these are disgusting. It's vile, wrong and inhumane. Would we do this to a murderer? Would we do this to a rapist? Would we do this to a terrorist? No. 

Its about time people realise what is actually going on and stand up truly for what is right and wrong in this world. It was right for you to share this video because then we can do something about it. We can email the link to the horse protection and if they didn't know about that case before, they would know about it now. 

I always tell myself we came last in the evolution/creation line. Insects, reptiles, amphibians and mammals came first


----------



## Sashadog

mezzer said:


> Absolutely Sickening........this is why I will not holiday in Spain :nonod:


not to mention the galgos and podencos.....:frown::frown::frown2:

*"Galgos (spanish greyhounds) are bred in large numbers by unscrupulous breeders, and are then bought by galgo handlers or 'galgueros' and live in atrocious conditions, usually a small, dark shelter and are rarely fed anything but stale bread and water. At the end of the 4 month hunting season the galgueros then kill them in the most barbaric ways possible- hanging, burning, battering, shooting, or throwing them from a moving car. It is estimated that about 50,000 are killed each year, although some sources say 100,000 is the more likely number." *
I will only go to spain to help the galgos.No other reason.


----------



## Pupcakes

These must be sad and tragic times as although I did not see that coming, part of me wasn't shocked. Sadly every day I see/hear about an animal being abused in the most disgusting way. Photos posted up on FB that make me want to kill the person who hurt the innocent animal.

If I called these scumbags what I really wanted to, I'd be kicked off of PF in a flash. I only pray they put that horse down ASAP and the same happens to all of them. Poor animals, 2 innocents caught up in evil.

God, I do despair. Some humans are evil.


----------



## Kinjilabs

Not even going to watchsick world we live in


----------



## RockRomantic

i cannot understand people who organise stuff like this or people who will go/pay to watch it, mind you, i wouldn't want to understand them


----------



## skip

I'm lost for words,wish I hadn't watched that


----------



## codyann

I cant watch, and I dont understand why people would pay money to see this, its just sick....


----------

